# Which one should I buy?Thanks...



## shanyaoguipi (Mar 9, 2018)

lincoln-navigator
Chevrolet-Tahoe 
GMC-Yukon XL 
Which one is of good quality?
Fuel saving.
Lincoln's displacement is 3.5 and the other two are 5.6. Will Lincoln save fuel?


----------



## MyTes (Aug 3, 2018)

Will it save? Compared to the other, larger more inefficient engines? Yes, of course...


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

You asking like the SUV is going to magically save you hundreds of dollars each month in fuel. Not gonna happen.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

P


shanyaoguipi said:


> lincoln-navigator
> Chevrolet-Tahoe
> GMC-Yukon XL
> Which one is of good quality?
> ...


Ok so ignore the uninformed responses.

First Suburbans (Yukon XL) is a 5.6L V8 that selectively shuts off unneeded cylinders making it effectively a 2.8L V4. That causes it to get freaky good gas mileage when it is t weighed down with cargo and people.

Also (correct me if I'm wrong) I'm certain the Navigator is turbocharged (aka eco boost). This matters because low octane gas is probably a no go.

Also if you've driven a faux SUV (Dodge Journey vs a Durango) when fully loaded a struggling engine will burn just as much fuel as a bigger engine running at lower RPMs.

Real advise hit the owner forums and check out real life MPG postings, when the trucks a towing (under load) and checkout fuel requirements. Tanks that big reg vs premium can be $20 per fill up.

Now all that said the Yukon has the best cargo area unless you get a Navi L model. 
Additionally Navigators have a superior third row. This is especially true if you GM truck is older than 2016.

Honestly from a Rideahare perspective the Tahoe is pointless unless you have trouble parallel parking and you run into things frequently. A Tahoe is a Yukon XL without the XL (Navigator vs Navigator L). It's sole advantage is it might be $1000 cheaper and less junk in the trunk.

After saying all of this perhaps you should look at the Expedition XL. It's like a Yukon Denali vs a Escalade... Same truck lower price tag.


----------



## shanyaoguipi (Mar 9, 2018)

Ťhanks


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Get a cheap used minivan, your bank account will thank you,


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

john2g1 said:


> P
> 
> Ok so ignore the uninformed responses.
> 
> ...


Man I responded late at night and I'm not allowed to edit my many *many *grammatical mistakes?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Get a cheap used minivan, your bank account will thank you,


Very rarely will a market have enough business that the premium cars are worth it compared to a beat up minivan doing XL.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Lol, ppl actually drive V8 trucks for this?


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

rideshare2870 said:


> Lol, ppl actually drive V8 trucks for this?


I've seen it before in Chicago. Big Tahoe with a Lyft Amp


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

SurginGeneral said:


> I've seen it before in Chicago. Big Tahoe with a Lyft Amp


No need to tell me. I've seen it as well. It just surprises me ppl still try to pull this off. It just doesn't work.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

In many (maybe all) markets that have the more expensive ride choices you need commercial insurance and local permitting to drive these classifications; Uber Black or LUX or SUV or LUX SUV. 

It seems to me that the whole point of buying a big SUV is to qualify for these better paying ride types 

Im not ready to replace my Ford Explorer yet but when I do I’ll be looking at the same cars the op. It’s not just for Uber. With the permits and the insurance I will be able to develop my own clientel away from Uber and not have to give up 35% to Uber 

So my advice to the op is don’t do this unless you intend to build your own business. And don’t worry about fuel economy. Make sure you can get on the Uber platform (some areas are closed to the big suv and lux classifications. And buy the car that you think your customers will prefer. For me it would be the Navigator L because of the third row leg room and plenty of room for suitcases. (I do a lot of airport runs) and of course the name. Lincoln is the best “name” in the group 

And this will be the hardest part for me. if you are going for the luxury market, dress the part. Ditch the jeans and tee shirts and flip flops


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

oldfart said:


> In many (maybe all) markets that have the more expensive ride choices you need commercial insurance and local permitting to drive these classifications; Uber Black or LUX or SUV or LUX SUV.
> 
> It seems to me that the whole point of buying a big SUV is to qualify for these better paying ride types
> 
> ...


That all sounds spot on.

I just have a hard time swallowing that a Ford brand is the best. Make no mistake GM ran/ owned factories in Nazi war machine. However, Mr. Ford admired Hitler's ingenuity and his "final solution". In turn Hitler gave him a medal and hung a painting of Ford in the Nazi HQ. 

Best or not the name Ford and by extension Lincoln is a turn off for me.


----------

